# Car or Van?



## Meerkat

We have a 2004 Hondai car that runs great.6 cylinder.Has 55,000 mi.on it.

A 1995 1 ton , 8 cyn. ford van that 'may' need a rear end.Van has 63,000 mi on it.

Both get the same milage on long trips,but the car is better stop and go.

We could sleep in the van and have more room,plus its good for hauling.i we had to go we could take a couple chics and 3 big dogs.

The car is newer and small. Be cramped with dogs and chics to say the least.

We want to sell one.

Which one do you think we should sell?


----------



## ZoomZoom

Is your car a Honda or Hyundai?

If Honda, I'd probably keep the car. If Hyundai, it's a toss-up. In either case, I don't understand why they're not getting better mileage then the van.


----------



## Meerkat

bczoom said:


> Is your car a Honda or Hyundai?
> 
> If Honda, I'd probably keep the car. If Hyundai, it's a toss-up. In either case, I don't understand why they're not getting better mileage then the van.


 Sorry for spelling,don't have spell check.Its a Hyundai Senata.Suppose to be a good car according to some.I use to buy only chevy cars and ford trucks,vans.But what the heck,we don't make the autos or the parts here anymore.

The van pulls better with less rpm's because the engines stronger,the car is harder to pull so the fuel is about the same once they get going.

I just don't now which one to keep,but thinking the van may be the one.

Also have a short bus we'r selling after a few more trips.This we will really miss,it means back to tents for camping out[ will not say in motel,don't like in sleeping in public beds after strangers or using public bathrooms either].

Not for bug out,just for general use .


----------



## RevWC

Keep the Van you may need the bug out!


----------



## Meerkat

RevWC said:


> Keep the Van you may need the bug out!


 I think it will be better for travel if we had to leave in a hurry.

I've always had a van.Almost 50 years of driving and owning one.Had a playpen in my first one for the babies to ride in.They loved the curves. Now they'd put me under the jail for child endangerment.Had a callus on my stomach when expecting a child from sterring wheel.Not to be confused with a hippy though.Never liked hippys.

I'd be lost without a van.


----------



## ajsmith

I think you answered your own question, "I'd be lost without a van". Go with what you know, like and are comfortable with....


----------



## The_Blob

looks like you've already made up your mind, but I would like to add that 63k is VERY low miles for a Ford van/truck ...

when you say "may need a rear end" do you know what specifically needs fixed/replaced?

Pull N Save is literally just down the road from you in Daytona


----------



## Meerkat

ajsmith said:


> I think you answered your own question, "I'd be lost without a van". Go with what you know, like and are comfortable with....


Thanks ,I think your right.What do you think I can get for the car?It's in great condition we seldom go anywhere in it but the store,good Michelim tires,nice interia,low milage.We travel in bus or van.Seldom travel at all.


----------



## Meerkat

The_Blob said:


> looks like you've already made up your mind, but I would like to add that 63k is VERY low miles for a Ford van/truck ...
> 
> when you say "may need a rear end" do you know what specifically needs fixed/replaced?


 Yes it is.We bought it when it had 43,000 on it about 6 years ago.Hubby thinks the rear end may need fixing.A noise comes from it after driving it about 40 miles,when it get hot.he tried oiling it.When son came down we changed the U joints and greased everything.

An illegal hit us about 4 years ago in the rear.He was drunk ,had no license or insurence.he hit all 5 cars stopped at red light on a 4 lane in Orlando Florida. We think maybe it could have caused it.We also got hit by one same deal in Miami who ran a light.We no longer go anywhere near central or southen Fl..Miss the Keys alot.


----------



## Meerkat

The_Blob said:


> looks like you've already made up your mind, but I would like to add that 63k is VERY low miles for a Ford van/truck ...
> 
> when you say "may need a rear end" do you know what specifically needs fixed/replaced?
> 
> Pull N Save is literally just down the road from you in Daytona


 Pull and Save sounds good.I think Jax has an U Pull but not sure its still open.We keep up maintaince on all vehicles.

Son may come down next month.

Also...I heard they may start charging us by the weight of the vehicles.If so the van may cost more for tag.Don't want to think what the bus could cost!


----------



## The_Blob

Meerkat said:


> Yes it is.We bought it when it had 43,000 on it about 6 years ago.Hubby thinks the rear end may need fixing.A noise comes from it after driving it about 40 miles,when it get hot.he tried oiling it.When son came down we changed the U joints and greased everything.
> 
> An illegal hit us about 4 years ago in the rear.He was drunk ,had no license or insurence.he hit all 5 cars stopped at red light on a 4 lane in Orlando Florida. We think maybe it could have caused it.We also got hit by one same deal in Miami who ran a light.We no longer go anywhere near central or southen Fl..Miss the Keys alot.


is it the differential that heats up, or the wheel? here's an image to help:









if it's the wheel then it's 99% likely just a wheel bearing, they're <$10, getting the old one out & pressing the new one in is hard with just hand tools, take it to a local auto parts shop, they'll have a bearing press


----------



## Meerkat

The_Blob said:


> is it the differential that heats up, or the wheel? here's an image to help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's the wheel then it's 99% likely just a wheel bearing, they're <$10, getting the old one out & pressing the new one in is hard with just hand tools, take it to a local auto parts shop, they'll have a bearing press


 Thanks Blob
:wave:

Not sure exactly what it is yet.


----------



## Tirediron

The first thing that I would do (I am a mechanic) is to get a clean drain pan and drop the oil , this requires removing the differential cover. if the oil comes out with silver flakes, you have mechanical problems,bearing, gear or both. if the oil is black or milky brown it is water contaminated, and a simple change may be all that is needed. An oil change is due any way. If the breather vent is clogged with dirt/dust it may cause the pressure to build up and cause problems.
It is also normal for an axle to generate some heat, if it gets hot (220*) in a short time that is excessive but under 200 is not going to hurt anything, but that should take some time to get that warm.


----------



## Meerkat

Tirediron said:


> The first thing that I would do (I am a mechanic) is to get a clean drain pan and drop the oil , this requires removing the differential cover. if the oil comes out with silver flakes, you have mechanical problems,bearing, gear or both. if the oil is black or milky brown it is water contaminated, and a simple change may be all that is needed. An oil change is due any way. If the breather vent is clogged with dirt/dust it may cause the pressure to build up and cause problems.
> It is also normal for an axle to generate some heat, if it gets hot (220*) in a short time that is excessive but under 200 is not going to hurt anything, but that should take some time to get that warm.


 Thanks Iron,He tried to tighten differential,it is slack with play in it.It would'nt budge.

It makes noise 'sometimes'backing up or pulling forward like axle or gears are going bad.last time son visited ,changed Ujoints and tansmission seals were leaking.

That drunk illegal hit the car behind us so hard while we were stoped at red light,it drove the heavy duty trailor hitch to the ground and then he bounced off her and hit the cars next to us.The woman was hurt pretty bad who was pushed into us.Illegal then took off in his smoking wrecked car but cops got him.So we took a hard hit.

I figure if TSHTF the van would be cheaper on parts and easier to work on.What do you think?


----------



## Tirediron

If you like the van, in my opinion it would be the better choice especially if SHTF, it will have parts in common with a lot of ford trucks and it is at the age that the parts should be getting cheaper, it also has a lot longer life expectancy than the import car. Has anyone looked at the rear brakes ? something may be loose in the brake drum(s).


----------



## Meerkat

Tirediron said:


> If you like the van, in my opinion it would be the better choice especially if SHTF, it will have parts in common with a lot of ford trucks and it is at the age that the parts should be getting cheaper, it also has a lot longer life expectancy than the import car. Has anyone looked at the rear brakes ? something may be loose in the brake drum(s).


 I think your right.So we will try to sell the car.Brakes were checked when we put new tires on,they were ok.

Its somewhere in the back around the rearend.

i was wondering about drive shaft but there is'nt any vibrations to speak of and the 'new' U joints don't clank except maybe a little where they bolt to rear end.


----------



## Tirediron

Find a knowledgeable, trust worthy mechanic, maybe a small shop were the owner works on stuff himself, and have it looked at, most times if a bearing is going it will cause an oil seal to leak (if the shaft exits the housing), if the bearings are OK and there is no metalic stuff in the oil a noisy gear set can go for a LOT of miles.
It will prolly be a lot easier to sell the small car in todays economy also.


----------



## Meerkat

Tirediron said:


> Find a knowledgeable, trust worthy mechanic, maybe a small shop were the owner works on stuff himself, and have it looked at, most times if a bearing is going it will cause an oil seal to leak (if the shaft exits the housing), if the bearings are OK and there is no metalic stuff in the oil a noisy gear set can go for a LOT of miles.
> It will prolly be a lot easier to sell the small car in todays economy also.


 Thanks so much for your help.If hubby was'nt disabled he could fix it but we will wait for son to come for the heavy lifting.Hubby will supervise the job.
:thankyou::


----------



## ajsmith

Meerkat said:


> Thanks ,I think your right.What do you think I can get for the car?It's in great condition we seldom go anywhere in it but the store,good Michelim tires,nice interia,low milage.We travel in bus or van.Seldom travel at all.


To find out what you can get for your car, I would go to Kelly Blue Book, I think it's kbb.com, and input all the information with your zip code under the private seller section and that should give you a good idea of what to ask for it.

One of the other guys on here with more knowledge than me may know a better way but I would at least give it a look see.....:dunno:


----------



## Meerkat

ajsmith said:


> To find out what you can get for your car, I would go to Kelly Blue Book, I think it's kbb.com, and input all the information with your zip code under the private seller section and that should give you a good idea of what to ask for it.
> 
> One of the other guys on here with more knowledge than me may know a better way but I would at least give it a look see.....:dunno:


 Thanks AJ,Iwent to the site but my puter would not let me read it.About time I got to scroll,it flipped me offline.
So I googled and flipped until I'd had enough.

I did read some about it city-data forum ,said it was a good car.Maybe when I go to library I can read all the info.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat

Sold the car for less than $5000,it was in very good condition and worth at least $1000 more.But I was in a hurry for things we needed.
Got a lawnmower with a 'BAG',no more raking up leaves,grass. 2 batteries,inverter ,greenhouse,garden stuff,etc.
Happy to get Craftsman Mower on clearence for under $300,but sad to know more people will be out of work because store is closing.


----------



## redneckhillbilly

Meerkat, u pull its are around jacksonville and still open. one on northside on 17 south of busch plant, one on westside on 103rd, couple of others around. There is one on beaver down the road from that seems to be pretty inexpensive. got parts for my jeep from there. Be sure and use the grass clippings that you catch for the compost bin.


----------



## Meerkat

redneckhillbilly said:


> Meerkat, u pull its are around jacksonville and still open. one on northside on 17 south of busch plant, one on westside on 103rd, couple of others around. There is one on beaver down the road from that seems to be pretty inexpensive. got parts for my jeep from there. Be sure and use the grass clippings that you catch for the compost bin.


 We bought from U-Pull it for past 30 years at least,so thanks for reminder,its has been years since we went there.
I seldom went there but hubby did when he was working on older cars ,like this van.:wave:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

2004 Hyundai Sonata-V6
Sedan 4D
View Pictures
Pricing
Rough
Trade-In Average
Trade-In Clean
Trade-In Clean
Retail
Base Price $2,900 $3,700 $4,350 $6,375
Mileage: 55,000 $1,100 $1,100 $1,100 $1,100
Options: (add options)
Power Windows Std. Std. Std. Std.
Power Door Locks Std. Std. Std. Std.
Cruise Control Std. Std. Std. Std.
TOTAL PRICE $4,000 $4,800 $5,450 $7,475*
* This Retail price is based on a clean vehicle history report . Don't make a $7,475 mistake. Get a Free VIN Check today. Find out why AutoCheck is better than Carfax.
Vehicle History Report
Check for Accidents Now
Check for Accidents Now
Find Your Car
ZIP
Find Your Car
Sell Your Car
Sell it Now
Sell Your Car Sell Your Car
Free Insurance Quote
Quote Allstate and Save
Free Insurance Quote Quote Allstate and Save
Extended Auto Warranty
Free Instant Quote
Free Instant Quote Free Instant Quote
Free Auto Loan Quote
Bad Credit OK!
Free Auto Loan Quote Free Auto Loan Quote
Know your Credit History
See your Score Instantly - $0
Free Credit Score Check your credit
Pricing & Specs
Standard Equipment Specs & Performance
Pictures & Videos
Pictures Available Colors 360° Views Test Drive Videos Crash Test Videos
Reviews & Ratings
Expert Reviews Consumer Reviews Consumer Ratings Safety Ratings Recall Information Standard Warranty
Similar Vehicles
Compare Vehicles More Sedans Top 10 SedansModel History CHECK OUT THE NEW Sonata
Standard Equipment Details
Engine Specifications
Type: Gas V6
Size: 2.7L/162
Horsepower: 170 @ 6000 RPM
Torque: 181 @ 4000 RPM
Drive Train
Drive Train: Front Wheel Drive
Transmission: 4 speed Automatic w/OD
Safety
Air Bag-Driver-Front
Air Bag-Passenger Switch (On/Off)
Air Bag-Passenger-Front
Air Bag-Side-Body-Front
Alarm System
Brakes-ABS-4 Wheel
Brakes-Type-4 Wheel DISC
Locks-Child Safety Rear Door
Comfort & Convenience
Air Cond-Front
Cruise Control
Keyless Entry
Locks-Pwr
Mirrors-Pwr Driver
Mirrors-Pwr Passenger
Mirrors-Vanity-Driver
Mirrors-Vanity-Passenger
Rear Seat Heat Ducts
Seat Trim-Cloth
Seat-Rear Pass-Through
Seats-Front Bucket
Steering Wheel-Adjustable
Steering Wheel-Leather Wrapped
Steering-Pwr
Trunk-Release-Remote
Windows-Pwr
Music & Entertainment
Audio-AM/FM Stereo
Audio-CD Player
Interior
Auxiliary Pwr Outlet
Floor Mats-Front
Floor Mats-Rear
Exterior
Defogger-Rear Window
Fog Lamps-Front
Roof-Generic-Sun/Moon
Roof-Sun-Pwr Tilt/Sliding
Roof-Sun-Shield
Wipers-Intermittent
Wipers-Variable Speed Intermittent
Tires
Front Tire Size: P205/65R15
Rear Tire Size: P205/65R15
Wheels
Front Wheel Material: Steel
Rear Wheel Material: Steel

Back to top

Disclai


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

share print 
email
1995 Ford E350 Van-1 Ton-V8
Cargo Van

Pricing
Rough
Trade-In Average
Trade-In Clean
Trade-In Clean
Retail
Base Price $600 $1,200 $1,700 $3,375
Mileage: 63,000 $850 $850 $850 $850
Options: (add options)
TOTAL PRICE $1,450 $2,050 $2,550 $4,225*
* This Retail price is based on a clean vehicle history report . Don't make a $4,225 mistake. Get a Free VIN Check today. Find out why AutoCheck is better than Carfax.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

both from NADA book value.................


----------



## Meerkat

rabidcoyote666 said:


> both from NADA book value.................


 Thanks for the info.The man got a great deal on our car.It had all the accessoies plus very clean,just put new Michilin Tires on it last year or so .We kept all maintainence up on it too.I miss it already.

But the van will be better on parts and we can haul things in it,and if we had to bug out,its a lot more roomy.Is also been taken good care of.


----------



## Calebra

Honestly Meerkat I am not a mechanic--just a guy who can't find a good one so I do most repairs myself lol but I think it's a good thing you sold the car. You didn't give much info but if the huinday was getting as bad mpg as a 8 cyl ford van on road trips--well,there is surely something wrong with it. I think you did well--don't regret it .


----------



## Meerkat

Calebra said:


> Honestly Meerkat I am not a mechanic--just a guy who can't find a good one so I do most repairs myself lol but I think it's a good thing you sold the car. You didn't give much info but if the huinday was getting as bad mpg as a 8 cyl ford van on road trips--well,there is surely something wrong with it. I think you did well--don't regret it .


 Thanks but the car was in great condition.It was a V6 and it took a little more to pull it,where once the van got rolling you did'nt have to push the pedal as far down'if this makes sense.
Car had a smaller tank too,about half the size of the van.My hubby pointed all this out to me'again;,haha.:wave:


----------

